
Francis Spufford’s Genre-Bending ‘Red Plenty’ (2012) - walterbell
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/04/books/review/francis-spuffords-genre-bending-red-plenty.html?_r=0
======
paulojreis
Scott Alexander's book review: [http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/09/24/book-
review-red-plenty/](http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/09/24/book-review-red-
plenty/)

Definitely spurred my curiosity.

------
gjm11
"Seminar" (i.e., lots of quite learned but accessible blog posts by smart
people, including replies by Francis Spufford himself) on the book at Crooked
Timber (collaborative academic-ish blog):
[http://crookedtimber.org/category/red-plenty-
seminar/](http://crookedtimber.org/category/red-plenty-seminar/). I
particularly liked Cosma Shalizi's post at the start of the second page.

------
kchoudhu
I remember waiting for _two years_ for this book to come to the US in
paperback.

Worth every minute of the wait. The road to hell really is paved with good
intentions.

------
smcl
Weirdly the first image in this piece isn't Russian, it's Czech. It says "long
live the world's first female cosmonaut"

------
andyjohnson0
(Note: 2012)

